# Can you get a psychedelic high from cat urine? This article looks into it! haha



## catcat

Another weird cat related topic out there on the net!

If anyone is a south park fan or has watched the show you may be aware of the episode where the town finds a new legal high which is inhaling cat urine. The process is nicknamed "cheesing", however there has actually been speculation that this is possible since the release of the episode.

The following article takes a look at the validity of this claim objectively:

Can you get a cat urine high?


----------



## Midnight13

:blink: ut:


----------



## Purple Grant

That article makes it sound like it was a rumour before the South Park episode.
People are stupid!

That being said the "cheesing" episode ("Awesome Boobage") is my favourite episode of South Park. Mostly because as a teenager I was a huge fan of "Heavy Metal" the animated film of which it is a (seemingly very loving) tribute.


----------



## catcat

Yeah it is a great episode, it actually made me watch 'Heavy Metal' for the first time. Without south park I wouldn't know about Heavy Metal which is both awesome and ludicrous simultaneously.


----------



## RabbitMonster

I love the way people have actually been looking into this to see if it's true. Parker and Stone must be absolutely wetting themselves that something which was clearly the most random, stupidest thing they could've come up with is being researched :lol: 

Next thing you know scientists will be trying to find the real Mr Hanky


----------



## Purple Grant

catcat said:


> made me watch 'Heavy Metal' for the first time. Without south park I wouldn't know about Heavy Metal which is both awesome and ludicrous simultaneously.


You'll never have the full effect unless you're a 15 year-old boy when you watch it for the first time.

On a cat note: That episode of South Park is the only time Cartman does something selflessly good, and it's sheltering cats.


----------



## Guest

It's probably based on middle aged fatties bending down to wipe it up, and getting dizzy. Or is that just me?


----------



## tsanyuantiaoour

been looking into this to see if it's true. Parker and Stone must be absolutely wetting themselves that something which was clearly the most random,


----------



## catcat

househens said:


> It's probably based on middle aged fatties bending down to wipe it up, and getting dizzy. Or is that just me?


Haha that's an awesome spin on it! Fat gits getting high from simply bending over.

If only it were that easy all the fatties would be exercising to get high... then unfortunately get fit and start "chasing the dragon" trying to get fat again.


----------

